# Noo Noo's almost 30!!!!



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Capt. Ken Sabin ( http://www.captkensabin.com/ ) caught this 29.25" trout that weighed 7.5 pounds on an soft plastic while wading the south shoreline of East Matty last Thursday July 3. See Capt. Ken....3/4 of an inch really does matter!! Congrats on a beautiful fish...


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Beauty!!! What are the marks on the Trout's belly slightly right of his left hand?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Poor NOO NOO......*

Your going to make it one day pods I promise you!!!

Jode-


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Way to go noo-noo, I guess it was your 5th birthday this year huh? LOL




Congrats,
Jed


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Good fish. What was it caught on? Paddle-tail or Snake-tail? 

How did he get the name 'Noo-noo' ?


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations, that is a fine fish!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

great fish noo noo.

michelle


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful fish Noo Noo... (he used to be a clown that worked corporate gigs, but now he is the funniest clown on the water!







)

Congrats on the big fish again Ken! I'm jealous!


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

dang. I was out there on the 3rd. I just drifted the whole morning and picked up 7 or 8 keepers and a bunch of dinks but none over 19"

congrats noo noo. Thats a great fish


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Great job Ken!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

calm down ! Nice fish!! & " NICE MATTERS"


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

Nice fish Capt. Ken. Next time I see you you need to take me to that spot and try for the 30" club. BTW what does July look like for ya.
Calvin


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice, Noo Noo!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice trout


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Yah Bro!!! WAY 2 GO MAN! Thats a beauty for sure..


----------



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

nice fish ken


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice pig!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Good fish brotha.....Call me, I'm headed down


----------



## Tony Espinoza (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice catch*

That's a super trout.


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

nice fish Ken...


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Super Trout, your only a quarter inch away. I'll call you later.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Alright Noo-Noo. Nice bro.

I'll be back in your neck of the woods soon for a lil while. Gonna have to hook up with for another adventure.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*nice*

*Sweet.*

One day.............................


----------

